# Peja evaluated at his offseason home in Greece



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> When New Orleans Hornets small forward Peja Stojakovic reports for training camp later this month, General Manager Jeff Bower and Coach Byron Scott will already know if his previous back problems will be a factor.
> 
> Two weeks ago, the franchise sent Mark Cranston, Director of Athlete Performance and Rehabilitation, to evaluate Stojakovic at his offseason home in Greece. Last season, the Hornets was unable to get a precise update on Stojakovic's back condition until he reported for camp.
> 
> As part of the franchise's revamped offseason procedures, Cranston was able bring back detailed reports concerning Stojakovic's back strength.


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2009/09/peja_stojakovic_evaluated_at_h.html


----------

